# Two Tvs, Two Genie's One Remote



## Bearfan60 (Jun 19, 2014)

First, due to the information on this board, I've programmed both Genie boxes to AV1 and AV2 using IRs.

One of the TVs is programmed, but I don't know how to program the other TV to the remote. I would ideally like AV1 to control one box and one TV and AV2 to control the other box and other TV.

Thank you for enlightening me to this!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Two Genies? are those HR34s or HR44s?


----------



## Bearfan60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry, it's the clients, the C31-700s.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

are these C31s in the same room?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think you can do what you want with the DirecTV remote. It can handle a couple of DirecTV units, as you have found, but it is only designed to work with one TV. You might want to consider a universal remote of some type.

I have two systems (2 DirecTV units and 2 TVs) side by side in one room, and use two DirecTV remotes. While they are both programmed to both DVRs, each controls only one TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I don't think you can do what you want with the DirecTV remote. It can handle a couple of DirecTV units, as you have found, *but it is only designed to work with one TV. * You might want to consider a universal remote of some type.
> 
> I have two systems (2 DirecTV units and 2 TVs) side by side in one room, and use two DirecTV remotes. While they are both programmed to both DVRs, each controls only one TV.


you can actually program a TV code to any of the AV spots.

So you can have a DirecTV code in DirecTV mode and AV1 and a TV in AV2 and TV mode


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you do that, when the slider switch is in the DTV or AV1 position, which TV does the volume control and "DTV&TV" power buttons respond to? I am not aware of any way to program a regular DTV remote to use different TV modes when switching between two DirecTV receivers by changing the slider switch to DTV or AV1.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bearfan60 said:


> First, due to the information on this board, I've programmed both Genie boxes to AV1 and AV2 using IRs.
> 
> One of the TVs is programmed, but I don't know how to program the other TV to the remote. I would ideally like AV1 to control one box and one TV and AV2 to control the other box and other TV.
> 
> Thank you for enlightening me to this!


I think that if that could be done it would be very confusing for a user. I have never heard of this before. 
You certainly can operate 2 or even 3 DirecTV receivers by sliding the selector to AV1 and AV2 and putting in a different code.
If there was a second TV how would the volume know what to operate, TV1 or TV2 ?

I have 2 remotes to operate 1 TV and just 1 receiver. I use component cables run to the TV and an optical cable run to the AV receiver.
One remote operates the TV and the TV speakers for the sound. The second one operates the TV and the surround sound system.
It is very easy to tell which remote is for what if you just put one of the stickers on the face of it between the volume and channel buttons.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> If you do that, when the slider switch is in the DTV or AV1 position, which TV does the volume control and "DTV&TV" power buttons respond to? I am not aware of any way to program a regular DTV remote to use different TV modes when switching between two DirecTV receivers by changing the slider switch to DTV or AV1.


Well, you would need to slide the switch back and forth, is very inconvenient but the OP did not say they are looking for convenience


----------

